# I am just sitting here bawling and it's all CJ's fault!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so overwhelmed that I can't find the words to express how I feel. Today I received the beautiful quilt CJ made...and I can tell you all honestly that the photos did not do it justice. It is gorgeous and I will treasure it forever. It will be known in our house as Brawn's quilt.

Thank you CJ, from the bottom of my heart. I only hope that hubby and I are worthy of your random act of kindness. Hubby just called from work to check on us and I started crying again when I told him about the quilt. I can't wait to show it to him when he gets home tonight. He loves quilts as much as I do and he will truly love this one as he likes quilts with a nice geometric pattern to them. 

It's beautiful. Your kindness is even more beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ah... I am so glad it arrived safely!

And now I can tell you why I chose you and your dear hubby. 

When I mentioned on the earlier thread I though I'd like to find a family on here to send the quilt to, a couple of people PM'd me and suggested I send it to you. A few other names were also suggested.

I went over to the CF forum (which I don't normally visit) and read of the hardships suffered by you and the others. I am so sorry that anyone ever has to suffer, and I wish there were enough comfort quilts to go around to everyone who needs a hug!

But you and I share a common bond. You love animals like I do. Having also recently lost our best girl, I know how much you are suffering the loss of Brawn. I hope the quilt brings you some comfort.

But mostly... it's my way of saying thank you, to a very special family who does something incredibly wonderful every day of their lives... you give love and care and kindness to dogs that have been mistreated. To me, there is no greater gift than the love of a good dog. Their love is pure and unequaled, it know no bounds and there is nothing your dog will not suffer for its master and best friend.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

KUDDOS to you CJ!! I PRAYED and HOPED that you gave it to Raven.. as soon as I read that you were giving to someone as a RAOK, I had a "FEELING" it was for here but couldnt be sure!

I Think you did good!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah!!!! It's there, to wrap Ravenlost and hubby in a warm, loving hug.

CJ - that is really a neat RAOK.... 

Making me smile with damp eyes of joy.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ, this is so very sweet of you.:angel:
Ravenlost, I know you will always love and cherish it.:grouphug:
bopeep


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow. I had a suspicion where that quilt was going, and I was hoping, and there it is. 

What a wonderful thing to do, CJ. Ravenlost, I wish you all the comfort that a quilt can bestow. You are both very special people, indeed. 

....off to find the Kleenex....


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

CJ said:


> Ah... I am so glad it arrived safely!
> 
> And now I can tell you why I chose you and your dear hubby.
> 
> ...


There you go making me cry AGAIN! I can assure you that the quilt will be as cherished as each and every dog (and cat) that we take in. I agree that there is no greater gift than the love of a good dog, but the gift of kindness you have bestowed on us is a powerful gift that has helped restore a bit of my currently shaky faith in mankind. Thank you again.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I"m so glad CJ chose you. The minute I read her post saying she was going to give it to someone worthy your name came to mind. I'm another animal lover and can understand the pain of losing one.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm crying for happy! (That's a line from an old movie.)

I was so hoping that Ravenlost would get it!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Tears of joy for you. CJ what a GREAT way to pass it on. The love you sent, not only to Ravenlost. But to all of us. Thank you........


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've been wondering who the lucky person was. Congradulations!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a feeling too, as soon as I read CJ's post about sending it off. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, when hubby got home from work tonight I had to show it to him first thing. He is just amazed at how beautiful it is and feels very honored that we were chosen to receive such a beautiful item. 

Thank you again CJ. Your kindness has lifted our hearts during a very dark time of our life.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You are so more than welcome Ravenlost! Thank you, for all that you do!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

:clap:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

God is blessing both CJ & Raven.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What an AWESOMELY nice thing to do CJ!!!! If we ALL watched out and took care of each other - what a wonderful world it would be!!! Thankyou!!!


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I was so hoping Raven would be the lucky recipient! No one is more deserving of being wrapped up in a blanket of love!

You did good, CJ!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

So sweet CJ, you did good and (((HUGS)))) to you Ravenlost I still have you and yours in my prayers....


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

COSunflower said:


> What an AWESOMELY nice thing to do CJ!!!! If we ALL watched out and took care of each other - what a wonderful world it would be!!! Thankyou!!!


Wouldn't it?

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the fact that this beautiful quilt is in my house. I keep looking at it and wondering how this happened. It truly has touched my heart deeply.

Also, I adopted another pet today. We had to take Brenna in to get the stitches out of her leg and I ended up bringing home a new cat. She's about a year old, long-haired tortoiseshell and very calm. Brenna has already adopted her (I guess they bonded on the ride home) and won't let anyone near the crate kitty is temporarily living in. Someone had brought her to the vet's office this morning and dumped her there.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Ravenlost, you have been through a lot and I am to so happy you recieved such a beautiful gift. CJ, what a wonderful way to show kindness and caring. What a world this would be if everyone would do a random act of kindness, I am sure it would be a much better place. What a beautiful quilt.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I had no idea who was recieving the quilt and have been waiting to find out.. How wonderful!! Ravenlost you _deserve_ that gorgeous quilt. I have a rescue dauchshund (who is sitting on my lap right now) and I know the joys of saving a little life!! I don't know what I would do without my little Gus.. he has brought me many hours of love and comfort.. and CJ you are an absoluetly gorgeous person for making and sending that quilt !! I've always known that quilters ROCK!! I cried like a baby while reading this post.. Hurray for people like you two,,it surely makes life easier for all of us and a better world all around!!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Well here I sit all teary eyed. I am overwhelmed by such a beautiful display of love and caring, CJ. You are one remarkable lady. I've always said "If someone loves you enough to make a quilt for you - you are a fortunate person!".

Ravenlost, I'm thrilled you and your husband were the lucky recipients! You've been through such a hard time - you certainly deserve something extra special right now. Yes, the world would be a far better place if more people were like this.

I'm so proud to know you all.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Y'all are making me cry again.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

It couldn't have been given to a nicer person.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

God bless BOTH of you !!!! Yay !!


----------

